# ExterneJS-JSP Seite einbinden



## aokai (5. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine JSP Seite die JavaScript content enthält. Nun will ich diese in einer anderen JSP Seite einbinden. Wenn ich das per *<script type="text/javascript" src="javascript/js.jsp"></script>* mache funktioniert das zwar, es wird aber ein neuer request für die JSP Seite angelegt. Ich brauche aber in der JavaScript jsp Attribute des aktuellen requests. 

Im Moment habe ich es so gelöst: *<script type="text/javascript"><jsp:include page="javascript/js.jsp" /></script>*. Das funktioniert auch, nun habe ich aber den JavaScript Code in der HTML Datei. Wenn es irgendwie möglich ist würde ich das gerne vermeiden.

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit einen JSP mit dem dem aktuellen request aufzurufen?


----------



## Noctarius (6. Jul 2009)

aokai hat gesagt.:


> Ich brauche aber in der JavaScript jsp Attribute des aktuellen requests.



Ähm was willst du? Oo


----------



## homer65 (6. Jul 2009)

<%@ include file="js.jsp" %>


----------

